# Combo Laufwerk spinnt



## Jaschiii (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Combo-Laufwerk. Es ist das LG GSA-4166B

Das Laufwerk ist ein CD & DVD Laufwerk und Brenner. Bei CD`s klappt auch alles wunderbar. Nur bei den DVD`s macht das Laufwerk nun faxen. Es erkennt keine Original DVD`s mehr. Bzw. keine FilmDVD`s. FarCry konnte ich ohne Probleme installieren und das ist eine PC-DVD. Weiß jetzt nicht ob es da einen Unterschied gibt oder nicht. Aufjedenfall erkennt mein Laufwerk keine FilmDVD`s.

Habe das Laufwerk schon neu erkennen lassen und Treiber neu installiert. Hat nichts geholfen.
Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen kann, so das ich wieder egal welche Art von DVD`s "lesen" kann.


LG
- Jaschiii -


----------



## Iceripper (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

hast du schon mal eine Reinigungs Disk durchlaufen lassen?
Da bei DVD's die Daten viel kompakter geschrieben sind, kann es sein, das der Laser durch Verschmutzung die Daten nicht mehr richtig lesen kann.
Wenn das nichts bringt, denk ich das es an einem Hardware Defekt liegt und nicht Software bediengt ist.
Hatte das Problem auch schon mal.
Dann heißt es auf die Garantie/Gewährleistung hoffen oder ein neues Laufwerk kaufen.

Mfg Andy


----------



## Jaschiii (20. Oktober 2006)

Habe gehört das diese Reinigungs CD`s & DVD`s den Laser nur zerkratzen. Ist da was drann?


----------



## hela (20. Oktober 2006)

Jaschiii hat gesagt.:


> Habe gehört das diese Reinigungs CD`s & DVD`s den Laser nur zerkratzen. Ist da was drann?


Ja, aber nur wenn du die Reinigungs-CD täglich mehrere Stunden laufen lässt.


----------

